# Video umdrehen + schneiden



## Julia Imp. (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe eine neue Digitalkamera mit der man auch kurze Videos aufnehmen kann. Nun hab ich das Video auf den Computer geladen, aber es ist leider falsch herum gedreht, dass heißt ich müsste es einmal nach links drehen, damit ich es richtig sehen kann, sonst muss ich immer meinen Kopf zur Seite neigen ;-) Weiß jemand mit welchem Programm ich das machen kann?

Dann würde ich gerne noch noch einen Teil vom Video herausschneiden. Auch hier wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie und mit was ich das mache.

Vielen Dank im vorraus,
Julia


----------



## Mark (11. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

*VirtualDub* hat den Filter *Rotate* mit dem Du die Halsmuskeln schonen kannst. Ausserdem kannst Du damit nur einen Teil des Videos herausrechnen lassen...


----------



## Vincent (13. Dezember 2003)

http://www.virtualdub.org

Video reinladen 
-> Audio auf "Direct Stream Copy"
-> Video auf "Full processing" 
- > Video -> Filter -> rotate

Start und Endpunkt sollte selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Julia Imp. (15. Dezember 2003)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Hat geklappt 
Mfg Julia


----------

